# Faut t'il renommer le Bar ?



## bertrand.serullaz (11 Août 2004)

[edité pour lever une ambiguité ]

Voilà pour faire court, un meilleur respect de la Charte, pourrait se faire en rebaptisant le Bar : "Agora".

Zan pensez quoi ? D'autres idées de baptême.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

fixraum?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fixraum?


 J'te fais un prix?


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Les "incidents" sur les post du Bar (j'en ai eu 1 ou 2 aussi   ..) sont peut être lié à sa dénomination.
> Y'a surement des philosophes alcolo et des clochards poètes, c'est parfois le parlement du peuple mais grosso merdo au bar  : on picole, on dis des choses sans y penser, y'a des réacs, des fachos, des intellos, on discute politique, sex, racisme...  on paie son coup et c'est oublié.... ou alors on se met sur la gueule à la sortie !
> 
> Voilà pour faire court, un meilleur respect de la Charte, pourrait se faire en rebaptisant le Bar : "Agora".
> ...



Pour être tout à fait honnête, tu commences à me les gonfler...


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2004)

:mouais:


			
				bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Zan pensez quoi ?


Qu'il suffirait d'afficher la Licence 4 bien en vue.


----------



## Gabi (11 Août 2004)

:mouais:  Mais où est passée la féderation française d'ordre de sortir ?

(Pourquoi pas "le zoo" tant qu'on y est ?  )


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pour faire court, un meilleur respect de la Charte, pourrait se faire en rebaptisant le Bar : "Agora".
> 
> Zan pensez quoi ? D'autres idées de baptême.



J'en pense qu'une fois de plus tu sors de la charte. Si on se réfère à la définition stricte d'Agora, c'était surtout un lieu où débattre de politique, hors c'est proscrit par la charte. :hosto:  :bebe:


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas "le zoo" tant qu'on y est ?



Ben là oui, ça commence à ressembler à quelque chose !!


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (11 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour être tout à fait honnête, tu commences à me les gonfler...


développe stp, en MP si tu veux mais no-comprendo ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben là oui, ça commence à ressembler à quelque chose !!



tu fais référence à mon haleine de hyène?  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben là oui, ça commence à ressembler à quelque chose !!



Plutôt la ménagerie non?


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (11 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben là oui, ça commence à ressembler à quelque chose !!


va pour zoo


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour être tout à fait honnête, tu commences à me les gonfler...



D'ailleurs on devrait aussi interdire aux nioubis de poser des questions de ce genre, ça soulagerait les ballonnements de la direction et on perdrait moins de temps à y répondre.  :rateau:    

De plus, je suis étonné qu'il n'y ait pas encore de sondage à la con dans l'intitulé du sujet... Les traditions se perdent !!


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu fais référence à mon haleine de hyène?  :love:



Tu es sorti de l'eau, tu as laissé tomber le Mérou ?!


----------



## macelene (11 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pour faire court, un meilleur respect de la Charte, pourrait se faire en rebaptisant le Bar : "Agora".
> 
> Zan pensez quoi ? D'autres idées de baptême.



Peut-être que la lecture de cet excellent post de Rezba...  
Un bon sujet de lecture, dans le fond... :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que la lecture de cet excellent post de Rezba...
> Un bon sujet de lecture, dans le fond... :rose:


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (11 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que la lecture de cet excellent post de Rezba...
> Un bon sujet de lecture, dans le fond... :rose:


C'est marrant on est d'accord et je me fais flinguer. C'est justement la lecture de ce post, tout comme la dernière mise au point de Foguenne sur la charte du forum, qui m'ont amené à poster que le terme Bar me semble inadéquat à ces définitions.


----------



## KARL40 (11 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour être tout à fait honnête, tu commences à me les gonfler...


Tu es encore énervé à cause de la défaite d'Anderlecht face à Benfica 1 - 0 hier !


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es encore énervé à cause de la défaite d'Anderlecht face à Benfica 1 - 0 hier !



Héhé, je ne savais même qu'il y avait ce match.   

Bravo Benfica.  ( tu sais bien que je n'ai pas le choix, je suis obligé de soutenir certaine équipe  )


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (11 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'en pense qu'une fois de plus tu sors de la charte. Si on se réfère à la définition stricte d'Agora, c'était surtout un lieu où débattre de politique, hors c'est proscrit par la charte. :hosto: :bebe:


Proposer un aménagement du site c'est sortir de la charte ? 
Quant au terme Agora, tu as raison dans la grèce antique, mais en urbanisme moderne il s'agit d'une place public piétonnne entourés de commerces et batiments administratif.

Celà dit Agora était un exemple, c'est juste une remarque sur le  terme Bar ( avec sa License 4 comme il a été remarqué )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour être tout à fait honnête, tu commences à me les gonfler...



C'est un peu long comme nom pour le bar, non ?


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Proposer un aménagement du site c'est sortir de la charte ?



Non, c'est Agora qui en sort, il me semble avoir été clair pourtant.
T'en as beaucoup des bouteilles de gaz comme ça en réserve ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Proposer un aménagement du site c'est sortir de la charte ?



C'est bien ce que je pensais : bien qu'il concerne le bar, ce sujet n'a rien à faire ici. Il serait davantage à sa place dans la section "Vous êtes ici".


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu long comme nom pour le bar, non ?


 Moi je trouve ça super classe


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2004)

Bon alors je dois abraser qui ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que la lecture de cet excellent post de Rezba...
> Un bon sujet de lecture, dans le fond... :rose:



Ça explique pourquoi certains rêvent de Saturnales...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu long comme nom pour le bar, non ?



Pas si sur.

J'en ai un peu marre des sujets polémiques.
Il y a actuellement plusieurs sujets sympa dans le bar mais il en faut toujours un pour venir polémiquer, pour revenir sur quelques "événements" moins drôle mais qui sont réglés.

Ce que je remarque aussi, c'est que c'est toujours les mêmes qui lancent les sujets sympas et toujours les mêmes qui viennent avec des sujets prises de têtes. 

Je dis non aux sujets: 

"c'est pas moi, c'est lui" 

"moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"

"Si on changeait le nom du bar, tout le monde il serait gentil, beau et intelligent."

.....
.....
.....

Bref, je n'ai qu'une chose à dire: prout prout caca boudin.     (plus envie d'écrire  )


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors je dois abraser qui ?



AHH SonnyBoy, tu tombes bien.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> développe stp, en MP si tu veux mais no-comprendo ?



Vous avez reçu un message.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2004)

Bien la première fois qu'on me dit ça ici...:mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien la première fois qu'on me dit ça ici...:mouais:



Je crois que j'ai besoin d'un petit abrasage.    (on dit abrasage ? abrasement? )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bref, je n'ai qu'une chose à dire: prout prout caca boudin.



Ça c'est envoyé !


----------



## duracel (11 Août 2004)

Et vous avez pensé aux agoraphobes?
si il y a changelent de nom, ils ne viendront plus. Est ce une bonne chose?
je ne me prononcerais pas.

Alors qu'un barophobe, ça n'existe pas.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (on dit abrasage ? abrasement? )



On dit pas, on subit.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On dit pas, on subit.


----------



## Luc G (11 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien la première fois qu'on me dit ça ici...:mouais:


 Comme quoi, tout peut arriver 

 Prochainement les aventures de Docteur Foguenne et Mister Sonny, le nouveau Janus du bar.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2004)

Suite à un échange avec bertrand.serullaz par MP, je dois reconnaître qu'il y a eu maldonne. ( de ma part.)
Je me suis trop vite laissé dominer par Modérator (vous savez, celui avec le bonnet)   

Désolé bertrand.serullaz, je lui retire son bonnet directement mais bon, évitons les polémiques, il a tendance à prendre le dessus pour le moment.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je dis non aux sujets:
> 
> "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"


 Ah ben merde c'est con, je venais justement de finir de composer un sujet de 423 lignes a ce propos...


----------



## golf (11 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pour faire court, un meilleur respect de la Charte, pourrait se faire en rebaptisant le Bar : "Agora".


Il n'y a qu'un détail qui cloche dans ton truc   
Personne ne t'a rien demandé et surtout pas de ré-inventer MacGé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben merde c'est con, je venais justement de finir de composer un sujet de 423 lignes a ce propos...



Tu te prends pour DocEvil ?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu te prends pour DocEvil ?


 poukoi tu di sa?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> poukoi tu di sa?



423 lignes, tout de même... 
Note, dans ton cas, c'est sans doute 423 fois la même !  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Note, dans ton cas, c'est sans doute 423 fois la même !  :love:



     ... Arf !!!!! cassé, jp !!!!!!!     
 :love:  :love:  :love: 

Bon c'est pas tout ça mais faut que je file ... merci de m'avoir fait rigoler une dernière fois...!!!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Note, dans ton cas, c'est sans doute 423 fois la même !  :love:


 Comment t'as deviné? 

 "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"
   "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"  
 "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"
   "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"
   "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"
   "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"
   "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"
   "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"
   "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"
   "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"
   "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"
   "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"
   "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"  
 "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"
   "moi je suis le plus malin et je vais tout régler"
 .....
 .....
 .....


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Arf !!!!! cassé, jp !!!!!!!
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Bon c'est pas tout ça mais faut que je file ... merci de m'avoir fait rigoler une dernière fois...!!!



Bon séjour Wagnérien sur le Rhin le Dude.  :king:


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu te prends pour DocEvil ?



Non, pour Roberto.  :rateau:


----------



## molgow (11 Août 2004)

On pourrait aussi faire le sujet _Si mackie était admin, tout irait bien!_....   

Arfff!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait aussi faire le sujet _Si mackie était admin, tout irait bien!_....
> 
> Arfff!



Si Mackie était admin...


... je serais banni.   


A vous.


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait aussi faire le sujet _Si mackie était admin, tout irait bien!_....
> 
> Arfff!




j'aurais déjà fermer le sujet et banni l'auteur


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2004)

Si Mackie était admin,

Silvia serait administratisse  (la fôte est voulue)


----------



## molgow (11 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... je serais banni.



Euhh... non rien


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais déjà fermer le sujet et banni l'auteur



Non, non, l'auteur n'a pas voulu ces débordements dont j'assume la responsabilité.


----------



## molgow (11 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si Mackie était admin,
> 
> Silvia serait administratisse  (la fôte est voulue)



a mon avi Modern__Thing ôçi !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On dit pas, on subit.


 
L'histoire de ta vie.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> 423 lignes, tout de même...
> Note, dans ton cas, c'est sans doute 423 fois la même !  :love:


Là on commence à approcher un tout petit peu le fond de sa pensée..

Alors t'as quà voir...


----------



## quetzalk (12 Août 2004)

voilà, je me disais du haut du for intérieur de ma tour d'ivoire qu'il me fallait condescendre à une contribution constructive à ce sujet - déjà un peu trop dilué.

je propose donc de renommer : 
- le forum macgé en macgénéalogie (pour que nos enfants sachent un jour que, etc, etc)
- les forums techniques en technopolis (c'est pas mal ça non ?)
- les forums scanner en radiologie
- les forums jeux en ludologie
- et enfin le Bar, je propose : le bistrot, le café, le troquet, le zinc (quoique certains puissent y voir une connotation aéronautique déplacée) ; j'avais pensé aussi à : La Barre, pour garder une ressemblance phonétique et ne pas trop dérouter les habitués - bien que ce terme risque d'induire des digressions phalliques inopportunes. Enfin, pourquoi pas "le Resto" dont la convialité suggérée est supérieure de 250 points à celle du terme "Bar".

Etaient exclus d'office : 
- le Tabac (c'est mal, c'est interdit)
- le Barez (pas de ça chez nous, on est honnête ici)
- le Bordel (encore que ça sonne bien mais bon)
- le Mess (oui bon ben non hein la guerre est finie et la prochaine pas encore commencée)
- la baraque à frites (trop régionalisé, et puis les Suisses auraient gueulé)
- la plage macgé (trop saisonnier ; ou alors il faut changer tous les trois mois : le Refuge, la Payotte, etc...)

Voilà, j'en reste là pour aujourd'hui. 
La grandeur de la France aura toujours besoin d'intellectuels, ne me remerciez pas.


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2004)

Le MACumba ?


----------



## molgow (12 Août 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> La grandeur de la France aura toujours besoin d'intellectuels, ne me remerciez pas.



J'adore juste cette phrase   :love:


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> La grandeur de la France aura toujours besoin d'intellectuels


 ce qui sous-entend que c'est pas les intellectuels d'ici qui suffiront à l'assurer (la grandeur de la France).

 PS. Surtout quand il sont suisses, ou belges, ou québecois, ou du pays des mangas


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Le MACumba ?




*











*mouahahahahaahahahahaahahahahahah


----------



## yvos (12 Août 2004)

ça risque de faire désordre de donner des coups de boules dans une agora, alors que dans un bar..


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

Et puis, c'est bien connu, certains souffent d'agoraphobie : ce serait dégueulasse de les priver de visite ici. (Et barophobie, j'ai jamais entendu parler, c'est bizarre, non ? )


----------



## derennes (13 Août 2004)

De toute façon,ici c'est clairement pas un lieu de choix pour parler de politique,ni pour débattre de l'actualité 'sociétale',économique ou scientifique.
ca n'est pas un lieu de libre expression.c'est un forum essentiellement orienté Mac et donc il faut comprendre que les modérateurs ne sont pas des journalistes ni des spécialistes du droit aptes a juger de la recevabilité de tel ou tel type de propos.
c'est un probleme de compétence.
Si vous voulez exprimer vos opinions sur la politique, les faits divers ou autres, je vous conseille de vous inscrire sur des forums style Liberation,Le monde ou Marianne.
Là, quasiment tous les propos peuvent etre tenus, sans trop de restriction et de pusillanimité.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Même les miens tu crois ???


----------



## derennes (13 Août 2004)

bah jusqu'a preuve du contraire on est dans un pays de liberté d'expression.


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Même les miens tu crois ???



Non pas les tiens mais toi c'est normal, pis après tout, on se tape royalement de tes avis en plus


----------



## golf (13 Août 2004)

- Qu'est ce qui se passe ici ?
- Oh, rien, y a l'Bertrand qui a abusé de la dive bouteille du fil d'à côté ​


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non pas les tiens mais toi c'est normal, pis après tout, on se tape royalement de tes avis en plus


Tu passes beaucoup de temps à me lire pour quelqu'un qui se fout de mon avis.

Tu gagnerais à dire moins de conneries.


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2004)

Arf les rivalités de guitaristes...   

Et un petit boeuf, ça vous tente pas les cocos ?


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et un petit boeuf, ça vous tente pas les cocos ?


on parle pas politique ici


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on parle pas politique ici



Mille excuses !!  :rose:   
_Les kikis..._ Ça vous tente pas les kikis ? :rateau:


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mille excuses !! :rose:
> _Les kikis..._ Ça vous tente pas les kikis ? :rateau:


mais ki est le kiki de tous les kikis?


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mais ki est le kiki de tous les kikis?



'tention toi hein, sinon j'appelle Bassou et il va te fouetter avec ses doigts...  :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (13 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Arf les rivalités de guitaristes...
> 
> Et un petit boeuf, ça vous tente pas les cocos ?


 Y en a bien un qui va te sortir que c'est de la daube


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Justement j'étais sur le point...me suis fait coiffer au poteau !!


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2004)




----------



## Luc G (13 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Justement j'étais sur le point...me suis fait coiffer au poteau !!


 On n'était pas à une vacherie près : t'aurais pu continuer en disant que ce n'était pas très ragoûtant, que tu n'allais pas te déplacer pour tailler une bavette avec des ruminants, etc. 

 PS. Ceci dit, j'adore la daube


----------



## quetzalk (13 Août 2004)

oh la vache ça s'arrange pô... :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> oh la vache ça s'arrange pô... :rose:


 Va donc voir chez les Grecs toi! 


 :love:


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

Le Bar c'est très bien, on y parle de tout et de rien !!!     x)


----------



## quetzalk (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Le Bar c'est très bien, on y parle de tout et de rien !!!     x)



au moins on n'y parle pas pour ne rien dire, c'est ça qu'est bien !!!    ... tiens, au fait quelqu'un se rappelle du sujet du thread ?


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Août 2004)

machin.truc a dit:
			
		

> [edité pour lever une ambiguité ]
> 
> Voilà pour faire court, un meilleur respect de la Charte, pourrait se faire en rebaptisant le Bar : "Agora".
> 
> Zan pensez quoi ? D'autres idées de baptême.




 et puis tant qu'on y est on va te rebaptiser   
Ca a d'ces idées à la con quand meme les nioubs


----------



## quetzalk (14 Août 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> et puis tant qu'on y est on va te rebaptiser
> Ca a d'ces idées à la con quand meme les nioubs



   
moi je souhaiterais rebaptiser la Charte, j'avais pensé à Constitution ou Code des Lois, s'rait cool nan ? ça aurait une autre gueule parce que charte, ça fait un peu cheap, un peu moyennageux, voire même un peu... règlement de bistrot quoi...


----------



## bebert (14 Août 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> et puis tant qu'on y est on va te rebaptiser
> Ca a d'ces idées à la con quand meme les nioubs



Euh, inscrit il y a moins d'un an, moins de 200 posts, c'est qui le plus nioub des deux ? à moins que tu en dises plus sur ta véritable identité !


----------



## golf (14 Août 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça aurait une autre gueule parce que charte, ça fait un peu cheap, un peu moyennageux, voire même un peu... règlement de bistrot quoi...


Pour le bar, c'est Licence IX


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour le bar, c'est Licence IX



non... LXIX...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)

ça doit être drôle...

je cherche...


----------



## golf (14 Août 2004)

Cherches pas, tu vas épuiser ton neurone


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Cherches pas, tu vas épuiser ton neurone



Arfff©


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)

Sont mignons...

Comme je crois l'avoir déjà dit, si je comprends pas c'est mauvais signe.


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> moi je souhaiterais rebaptiser la Charte, j'avais pensé à Constitution ou Code des Lois, s'rait cool nan ? ça aurait une autre gueule parce que charte, ça fait un peu cheap, un peu moyennageux, voire même un peu... règlement de bistrot quoi...



Ouais, une bulle pontificale quoi.


----------

